# I need to leave before i do something stupid, who can i ring?



## JayC123 (Nov 3, 2010)

I hust about had enough of my family, my paranoid schizophrenic mother has just kicked off again screaming all sorts about my dad in the street.


Too many years ive been trying to stop my mother or dad doing something stupid, although my mum tried to kill her self last week, but i managed to get her in hospital in time. I cant cope any more. Tehy have both destroyed me mentaly, and now age 19 im at the brink of suicide. I need to leave.


Anyone know where i can go? :afr


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you in school right now? If so you could try talking to a councellor there. If not then there are depression/suicide hotlines with volunteers trained to help you. 

I'm sorry I can't give much more advice than this, just hang on there..


----------



## Not A Easy Road (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey Jay hang in there man you will get threw this!


----------

